# Study compares different HIIT protocols



## Sully (Oct 9, 2016)

What's the Optimal HIIT Protocol for Trained Individuals? 48 x 10s or 8 x 60s for Conditioning + Improved Body Comp.? - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone

Here's a good analysis of a pretty well done study. It includes a link to the full research paper, if you are so inclined. Long story short, one protocol isn't statistically significant from another. Whichever fits your training style or personal preference would be the best choice.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the link.


----------

